
Ask HN: How do you keep track of life's events and get togethers? - _mg
I often find myself trying to keep track of too many events in my head, leading to double booked plans or even worse, forgetting plans.<p>How do you help manage this? 
Is it the use of calendar apps, meet up, eventbrite, Excel, better memory skills, or an entirely different system or thought process?<p>Thanks HN
MG
======
quuquuquu
Usually a calendar app will do tbe trick, but I try to only have one
engagement maximum per day.

I'd rather have a few friends I can really focus deeply on, not a wide network
of superficial connections.

Otherwise, the invites pile up, and the complexity becomes torturous for me
personally.

------
meri_dian
Just put it in my calendar app, always have my phone on me so it's convenient.

